# Mini Cooper Tops Forbes Best Residual List



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Check it out:

http://www.forbesautos.com/advice/t...lue-2008-slideshow.html?partner=yahooc_resale

1. Mini Cooper

Base MSRP: $18,050 
Residual value after 3 years:
62.7 percecnt

All versions of the iconic Cooper from BMW's Mini brand command high resale rates. The 2008 Mini Cooper Convertible has an ALG three-year residual value of 57.5 percent, while the newly available Cooper Clubman ***8212; a stretched Mini ***8212; handily breaks above 60 percent, with a residual of 61.8 percent. But the basic Cooper hatchback still beats them both, while it easily tops the percentage resale value of every other vehicle available.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Yup. Used MINIs fetch unbelievable money, and even at auction dealers are paying thousands over book. In the current environment, it may very well be the perfect car.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

philippek said:


> Yup. Used MINIs fetch unbelievable money, and even at auction dealers are paying thousands over book. In the current environment, it may very well be the perfect car.


And you're the perfect Mini salesperson......so says me.:thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Right now both KBB and Edmunds are showing less than 10% drop for my Cooper S from MSRP. The car is 17 months old, with ~18k miles! KBB has it at 7% below MSRP on a private sale. That's pie-in-the-sky but still even Edmunds, conservative with their rankings, lists my car with only a 12% drop from MSRP. I'm very happy about that as I will be selling it in 3-4 months.


----------



## jelliotlevy (Aug 12, 2005)

blueguydotcom said:


> Right now both KBB and Edmunds are showing less than 10% drop for my Cooper S from MSRP. The car is 17 months old, with ~18k miles! KBB has it at 7% below MSRP on a private sale. That's pie-in-the-sky but still even Edmunds, conservative with their rankings, lists my car with only a 12% drop from MSRP. I'm very happy about that as I will be selling it in 3-4 months.


......

Just ordered a Mini Cooper for my wife, whose 330i is going off lease early February. Custom order, yellow/black roof/black hood stripes. Because of the prior BMW lease, there will be no security deposit, and no $350 disposal fee on the turn-in. Best of all, the lease, based on 3years and 36,000 miles will have a 70% residual. Still waiting to see what the money factor will be, after the business office finishes investigating my credit record. Decision to lease vs. buy will be based on the MF. Still, it is hard to beat 70% residual.
Being a woman, she valued convenience features above performance, so we will have the modest 118 hp, and not the 174 hp turbo. Oh, well, I still have my 2008 335i, which was put on lease back in February, and would be unaffordable today in view of recent performance of this retiree's portfolio.


----------



## kc540i (Sep 3, 2007)

We have had our Clubman S since May and I have no doubt I could ship it to the west coast and get more than we paid new. If you check ebay and cars.com you might find 6 Clubman S' for sale. I am yet to see one with Nav or aero kit. too bad my wife plans to take it to her grave, Im really digging the new 4 door M3's. 

There is no way to get accurate data on the clubman's yet, not enough used ones selling. Im sure the base hardtops will always top the list though, years from now the $12k+ in options we added will be worth a fraction of what we paid.


----------

